# Garfield, N.J. Yoo Hoo



## privvydigger (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's a first for me an embossed Yoo Hoo bottle from Car or Garfield, N.J.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Apr 16, 2010)

NICE FIND, MY FRIEND! COLOR ME JEALOUS AS I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT ONE BEFORE. JUST THE ACL'S AND THE LATER ND/NR EMBOSSED TYPES.

 I DID FIND A NICE DIXIE SHAKE TODAY....IT SOUNDS SOUTHERN, BUT I BELIEVE IT WAS BOTTLED IN BROOKLYN, NY.


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like you have an original .  Yoo Hoo stated in the 1920's in New Jersey. 

 Yoo-hoo originated in New Jersey in the 1920s, when Natale Olivieri sold "Tru-Fruit" soft drinks in his small store. Olivieri discovered a process to produce a chocolate soft drink that would not spoil. It is made through a process of fermented fruit, primarily apples (oranges and pears will suffice too). The name "Yoo-hoo", already being used for Olivieri's other fruit drinks, was applied to the chocolate-flavored drink as well.


----------



## privvydigger (Apr 16, 2010)

These jersey bottles I'm digging makes me wonder about the connection.  We dig tons of jersey stuff for some reason.
 So who's the big Jersey collector?


----------



## madman (Apr 16, 2010)

hey man nice bottle! whats the age???


----------



## privvydigger (Apr 16, 2010)

just up to the top early 1900s I'd guess.  A little whitling in the neck to one side.  
 Lots of embossing....The Fruity Beverage
 Its not perfect but a really good example for sure.


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey privydigger, There was just a bunch on the history of YOO HOO here:
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/oldest-acl-yoo-hoo/m-301019/tm.htm
 BTW That is a very cool bottle...
    GARY


----------



## privvydigger (Apr 17, 2010)

that post is kool....its definately the early ones when they still made other flavors


----------



## epackage (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice Yoo-Hoo PD, Garfield is right next to Paterson....continued success


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2022)

epackage said:


> Nice Yoo-Hoo PD, Garfield is right next to Paterson....continued success


I got the same one yesterday, I will post pictures when I get a chance.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2022)

Here is the one I got. Aqua glass.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

